
Remote wipe attack not limited to Samsung phones, Android dialer may be to blame - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/26/3412432/samsung-touchwiz-remote-wipe-vulnerability-android-dialer
======
stephengillie
The biggest part of this story is that the exploit HAS ALREADY BEEN PATCHED IN
JUNE.

Maybe we'll see some backlash against carriers who won't release the patches
they said they would.

